
The Codeless Code – The Falling and the Rising Rain - Forge36
http://thecodelesscode.com/case/233
======
Forge36
Looks like several of these posts have been on Hacker News before. I read this
one and he still has me thinking. Which approach is better? I know which one I
prefer (no spoilers yet as I'd like other readers to read first and share
their opinion). What are some arguments you have for either approach.

